

The Danger of the Dream Job Delusion - tonyskn
http://lifehacker.com/5675010/

======
saturdayplace
This surely applies to 'dream entrepreneurship' as well.

> The more you're bombarded with messages promoting the [entrepreneurship]
> path to happiness, the more likely you are to ossify your view of the
> working world into normal boring jobs vs. [entrepreneurship]. Once you've
> made this division, you're much less likely to start investing the hard,
> unsexy, ongterm work into your current career needed to grow it into
> something deeply fulfilling.

I understand how out of place this sentiment seems in what is essentially a
forum for entrepreneurship, but is it possible we've over-romanticized that
lifestyle?

